# Mit tar nur die "hiiden files" sichern?

## Martux

Hallo!

Ich habe meine Festplattenstruktur ein wenig geändert und jetzt alle Daten in meinem User-Verzeichnis abgelegt. Jetzt möchte ich ein backup mit tar machen, bei dem aber nur die sogenannten "hidden files" (die mit dem Punkt) gesichert werden sollen, normale Verzeichnisse hingegen nicht (Die werden per rsync gesichert). Kann mir da jemand mit dem Syntax helfen?

----------

## dakjo

tar cvzf dein_archiv.tgz \.*

----------

## Silicoid

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> tar cvzf dein_archiv.tgz \.*

 

Kleine korrektur

```

tar cvzf dein_archiv.tgz \.[^.]*

```

Ansonsten wird . und .. gematcht.

----------

## Martux

Danke Leute, das scheint zu klappen  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## dakjo

 *Silicoid wrote:*   

>  *dakjo wrote:*   tar cvzf dein_archiv.tgz \.* 
> 
> Kleine korrektur
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ohhh ja ... danke.

----------

